# Ski Repair: Tip Delamination



## BeanoNYC (Nov 26, 2007)

While at Mount Snow yesterday, the tip of one of my buddie's salomon screams came apart.  I'm planning on using epoxy and possibly putting a rivet or two to hold it shut.  A few questions:

1) Is riveting a good idea or a bad idea?

2) If I do rivet, should I do it after the epoxy dries or while it's setting in a clamp?

3) Are there tips to buy to ad to his skis to prevent this from happening again?

4) Any better suggestions?


----------



## 56fish (Nov 26, 2007)

I'd use a slow set epoxy (12+ hour cure).  Put the repair in a warm area to set.  No rivots.

:beer:


----------



## SkiDog (Nov 26, 2007)

those are foam core right????

dont know that i'd try rivets in those...i'd also be wary of the epoxy used...doesnt that stuff like eat foam???

M


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 26, 2007)

SkiDog said:


> those are foam core right????
> 
> dont know that i'd try rivets in those...i'd also be wary of the epoxy used...doesnt that stuff like eat foam???
> 
> M



The epoxy may eat the foam....but i am sure there is some epoxies that will work.

I would have no problem with a rivet.  Just look at alot of the twin tips out there that have rivits.


----------



## Marc (Nov 26, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> The epoxy may eat the foam....but i am sure there is some epoxies that will work.
> 
> I would have no problem with a rivet.  Just look at alot of the twin tips out there that have rivits.



Polyepoxide resin can react and deteriorate the foam used in some foam core skis.

You should be safe using polyester or vinylester (the former is cheaper) resin.  Polyester resin is much cheaper than epoxy as well.  If the mating surfaces are rough enough and are material that these types of thermosetting plastics will bond with, and the resin cures properly and completely, then the repair will be stronger than a rivet and mechanical reinforcement should not necessary.


----------



## SkiDog (Nov 27, 2007)

Hawkshot99 said:


> The epoxy may eat the foam....but i am sure there is some epoxies that will work.
> 
> I would have no problem with a rivet.  Just look at alot of the twin tips out there that have rivits.



Lots of twins with rivets I agree...not tooo many I dont think that are foam core though...

Thats the key here the foam core.

M


----------



## marcski (Nov 27, 2007)

How old are the skis?  Did you try calling Salomon or bringing them back to the shop he bought them at.  They might stand behind him. Before you go ahead and try and fix them, I'd try Salomon.  I know of a few companies that hooked up some people in the past with similar issues.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 27, 2007)

marcski said:


> How old are the skis?  Did you try calling Salomon or bringing them back to the shop he bought them at.  They might stand behind him. Before you go ahead and try and fix them, I'd try Salomon.  I know of a few companies that hooked up some people in the past with similar issues.



Too late I epoxied it already.  We'll see how it turns out when I take the clamps off this evening.


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 27, 2007)

i had a tail delam with my atomics, sent em back for $20 bucks shipping and they sent me a brand new pair!!


----------

